# Reservists in MARSOC



## 03cpl (Apr 2, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone in any of the MSOBs knows of any CSOs that were formerly reservists. I'm a reservist scheduled to attend A&S this summer and I'm just trying to get a feel for how reservists are performing at A&S and if they are actually getting selected. I've had a few conversations with a lady at MARFORRES and she has said that they have recommended Marines for A&S and they've attended but she doesn't know what happened to them after that.


----------



## TJT0321 (Apr 3, 2011)

We had two marine's attend and pass A&S about 2 years ago, but they couldn't get orders for various administrative reasons. They did better at A&S than most of the active duty guys, but they are also both studs. Overall, reservists tend to do a little better physically than active duty guys because we're a little older, and we make our own PT schedules. The Crossfit guys usually dominate. If you're not training Crossfit, I highly recommend you start, and do all your WOD's in boots and body armor, and all runs with a ruck on. It's good practice. If you can handle that and you're a decent swimmer you'll be fine.

With the updated MARADMIN out (*http://www.marines.mil/news/messages/Pages/MARADMIN410-10.aspx)*, getting selected shouldn't be a problem as long as you can handle the course, and your package is in order. The Commandant is adamant about getting MARSOC up to strength, so I wouldn't expect a lot of resistance to getting the job as long as you're capable.


----------



## 03cpl (Apr 3, 2011)

I appreciate the info. It's good to know that reservists are getting selected. It's been my experience that as a reservist it's difficult to get into any schools, which is usually justified, but from the few people I've talked to that doesn't seem to be the case with A&S.


----------



## TJT0321 (Apr 4, 2011)

You'll be fine as long as your package is in order and has been accepted by MARSOC. Funding and orders should come down from HQMC through MARSOC so your unit shouldn't be able to screw them up for you too badly. Assuming you are selected, you'll get orders to ITC shortly thereafter and be put on 3 year TAD orders upon completion. After ITC, you should get the option to extend to 5 years and put in for a lat move to 0372. I'm told that most of the new guys are going to 3rd MSOB, but it's hard to say. Needs of the Marine Corps and all that.


----------

